# How often do your snakes poop?



## drake84 (May 27, 2011)

Hey all...

Just thought I would ask about this because I seem to be cleaning up almost every day.

My Woma Python is now 6 months old and is on 1 fuzzy rat every 7 days and is probably almost ready to move up to a Hopper, but I always thought that after they eat they poo about 4-5 days after eating. My little guy does it 2 days after eating, then I clean his enclosure (on paper at the moment in click clack so it all has to go) and then the next day he pees, and again the next day so that's another 2 clean ups then I get a day off sometimes 2 and then he poos again. To make things worse he always does it in his hide so he sleeps in it.

Anyone else's snake poo and wee this much?

Drake


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 27, 2011)

haha its a pain cleaning it up sometimes too bad they cant do it themselves...i know my bredli boy does it usually a few days after sometimes longer but as he is larger/older than yours he is on kritters crumble so his pee soaks in and the poo is easy cleaning.

i think it sounds normal, in saying that i am no "expert"


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 27, 2011)

I have the opposite problem with my womas, they do it every 2-3 weeks. I am constantly worrying they are compacted and just when they have totally freaked me out and I am considering the vet, bang, out it pops.


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 27, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I have the opposite problem with my womas, they do it every 2-3 weeks. I am constantly worrying they are compacted and just when they have totally freaked me out and I am considering the vet, bang, out it pops.



i get that sometimes too...not as long as 2-3 weeks but long enough to worry.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 27, 2011)

when they feel like it


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 27, 2011)

^^^ nice answer pimp...probably the most obvious too haha


----------



## Smithers (May 27, 2011)

After every feed.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 27, 2011)

Drake,

That certainly does not sound normal to me. He should not be pooing that soon and should not be passing that amount of moisture either. 

Skip a feed and see what happens. There should be no further excrement produced. If there is, let me know. Skip a second feed. 

Then go back to the normal feeding routine. I would expect to see a longer time until he poos – the 4 to 5 days you mentioned which can be 4 to 8 or 9 days. If the improvement does not last, you should have a vet do a faecal examine to ascertain whether there are bugs in his gut causing the problem.

Have you checked the humidity of its enclosure? It may be too high. It sounds to me like you are probably feeding wet thawed. Try feeding dry thawed and see if that makes any difference.

Do you think it is growing as quickly as you would expect?

Blue


----------



## snakeluvver (May 27, 2011)

They say after every feed, but I feed my snake every 10 days and he always poos and every week i have to remove him to clean all the poo out!


----------



## Carnelian (May 27, 2011)

Our Woma does a couple of little ones a week, mostly the white stuff, but then a humongous one every 3 weeks or so. He pees about once a week.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 27, 2011)

lol lol lol lol you said poo


----------



## drake84 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Blue... I fed him last night before I posted this but I will take your advice and see how we go.


----------



## Sutto82 (May 27, 2011)

All of my snakes poop pretty much a day or 2 after eating. Biggest pain is when they poop, I clean it up and get them back in..... just to find they have gone again.


----------



## NotoriouS (May 27, 2011)

once a week... a couple of days after feeding


----------



## omg_a_gecko (May 27, 2011)

some snakes seem to enjoy feeling like it especially when handled


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 27, 2011)

3 or 4 days after a feed is the average my MD only goes on the hot tile never anywhere else just there , or on the freakin probe lol 
the darwin jets it rip anywhere he feels like it usually on something hard to clean the lil bastage


----------



## falana1 (May 27, 2011)

My dose it everytime after cleaning out there cage once i put fresh paper they deside to make a mess.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 27, 2011)

It varies some of my snakes are like clockwork others go every 2 to 2 1/2 weeks (much bigger clean up) They also hold onto it if they are coming up to a shed. If your concerned check to see if there are any hard lumps or solid poo by gently squeezing just forward of the cloaca. Otherwise just ensure the snake always has access to fresh drinking water. 

Plus my bredli always poo's in it hide. Its a real pain to clean


----------



## SYNeR (May 27, 2011)

For my 3 snakes, usually 2-4 days after they've eaten.. So once a week.


----------

